Ask HN: It's 2018, tabs or spaces? - dvh
======
gcthomas
Spaces. Tabs are invisible and mess stuff up if mixed with spaces.

------
gbrunacci
Well... [https://ukupat.github.io/tabs-or-
spaces/](https://ukupat.github.io/tabs-or-spaces/)

~~~
IpV8
I love how some people use 3 spaces.

------
dontJudge
Both. Tabs for indents. Spaces for alignments after the indent level is
reached.

Everyone can view code with their preferred indent width. Perfect solution
with no flaws or drawbacks. Maybe 1 drawback, it requires advanced tooling
(emacs smart-tabs-mode) to automatically handle the indentation/alignment.

Indent width is a visual effect. Mandating an indent width with hard spaces is
like mandating the color scheme.

------
WillKirkby
Let's not do this again.

------
kimusan
Spaces, now and forever.

------
jjgreen
Both!

[https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/TabsSpacesBoth](https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/TabsSpacesBoth)

------
camhenlin
tabs, so everyone can choose their own display width

------
dukeflukem
Whatever the rest of the team uses. For personal projects: whatever is
idiomatic for that language.

------
chatmasta
Spaces. Your editor should convert the tab key to spaces.

------
maowenbrad
Spaces

